# whats your opinion about this article??



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

i found this and was wondering how often everyone vaccinates theirs dogs? 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1255863/Vaccines-making-dogs-sick-vets-cash-in.html


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We no longer do yearly vaccinations. We follow Dr. Dodd's vaccine protocol and do only core vaccines and then re-vaccinate every 3 years. However, after reading several studies showing duration of immunity is at LEAST 7 years and probably longer, I don't think we'll be doing regular vaccines anymore. We will titer and go from there.

Dr. Dodd's recommendations:
http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html

Duration of Immunity:
http://www.cedarbayvet.com/duration_of_immunity.htm

Vaccine Damage:
http://www.dogsadversereactions.com/scienceVaccineDamage.html


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

We vaccinate every year but only because Kennels wont accept your doggy if its not had a yearly vaccination. 

xx


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I have been talking to a breeder and she said that she thinks puppies are being given way too many shots and especially a Chihuahua because they are so small. What shots would you not give every year?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

For insurance i was told they had to be uptodate on their vaccinations.
I would rather not have it done every year either. xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> I have been talking to a breeder and she said that she thinks puppies are being given way too many shots and especially a Chihuahua because they are so small. What shots would you not give every year?


You can print this off to take to your vet. You don't need to get lepto or corona. Both are pretty much "extinct" diseases. Lepto is actually a bacterial infection that is extremely rare.

http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html

And after the puppy series, they only need the core vaccines every 3 years, NOT yearly. 

Yearly shots are a vets bread and butter. The vaccines cost them pennies and they charge $30 or so for each vaccination. It's a huge profit margin for them. Of course they don't want to see people go to the 3 year schedule. But it is recommended and MUCH healthier for them. 

We WAY overvaccinate. It's not necessary. It could be harmful. Do some reading and find out for yourself.

Here's a wealth of info ....

http://www.whale.to/vaccine/driscoll1.html


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

We vaccinate every three years. They only get DA2PP and Rabies. I make sure to give them the DA2PP and Rabies at least 7 days apart. I have thought about titers, but read somewhere that they might not be accurate??? I don't know if there is any truth to that. Maybe someone can enlighten me on that subject.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

We do the full series of puppy shots, but do not give annual boosters. I, too, think the majority of vets over vaccinate.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We have to vaccinate every year per city ordinances or we can't get dog licenses, and we can loose our dogs because of it as punishment. I can't say it's like that everywhere. I'm sure most places are more lenient, but that's just what we're up against. Otherwise, I wouldn't vaccinate yearly either.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> We no longer do yearly vaccinations. We follow Dr. Dodd's vaccine protocol and do only core vaccines and then re-vaccinate every 3 years. However, after reading several studies showing duration of immunity is at LEAST 7 years and probably longer, I don't think we'll be doing regular vaccines anymore. We will titer and go from there.
> 
> Dr. Dodd's recommendations:
> http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html
> ...


I follow Dr Dodds schedule as well.


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

Moochi had her puppy shots. I no longer vaccinate her. I regret even giving her her puppy shots.


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

I totally agree that the vets want that income. We get "reminders" from our vet at least every few months that we need to bring in our boxers for their six month boosters. Drives me batty!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I've always had them done yearly because I never knew all this until a few years ago. It certainly made me think. I have made the decision not to get Cookie vaccinated anymore as he's 14. But I will still continue to get Lola vaccinated.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

No don't vaccinate anymore.Too many horror stories i've read in the dog books


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

michele said:


> No don't vaccinate anymore.Too many horror stories i've read in the dog books


Really?? This is an issue that had never crossed my mind. Rocky is due his yearly booster the end of May. I would love to hear more thoughts on this.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Really?? This is an issue that had never crossed my mind. Rocky is due his yearly booster the end of May. I would love to hear more thoughts on this.


Lynda - go back through this post and read the links. They are very enlightening!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

............


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I do agree that in my opinion some Vets are just robbers with licences!  lol I have only ever had my puppy shots and i havent repeated them since! Theyre fine healthy and happy ive read articles that say immunisation lasts at least 7 years in a medium dogs so with my toy breeds i will not be annually vaccinating. Although Pumpkin i want to do stuff with and she'll be with me more then my chihuahuas! So i do intend to repeat her vaccines to every 2-3 years.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

MAN...... sorry for posting within this post........ no wonder I couldn't find my post.......lol...... somehow I must have sent a reply to this post instead of a 'new thread'.... sorry


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am not sure if it is a bad a problem where you live, but I always get my puppies the parvo shots. It is rampart here and is a nasty disease. And I get them their rabies every three years.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> I am not sure if it is a bad a problem where you live, but I always get my dogs the parvo shots. It is rampart here and is a nasty disease. And I get them their rabies every three years.


Giving more shots doesn't make them MORE immune. With immunity being proven to last at least 7 years (and probably longer), pumping more vaccine into them just doesn't make sense to me. If you are concerned with their immunity status, you can have a titer done which will tell you if they have the antibodies circulating to protect against parvo. Most dogs DO have these antibodies present after just ONE shot. Again, it is a personal choice. But there are studies coming out now showing links from over-vaccination to cancers, auto immune diseases, allergies and skin problems, etc.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Because of the immunity from the mom, it is not always known when the parvo shot will be effective. So I will give the series up till they are 16 months, but not after that. But, of course, it is a personal decision on my part. 'I' am not that much into the cost and pain of frequent blood work. And again, your milage may vary. (you may see things differently than I  )


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally I was going to vaccinate every 3 years as this is what my vet suggested (obviously not one of those money grabbing vets!!) bt now Im not sure. I might just get a blood test done at 3 years for titre levels.
With the cats Ive always given their initial shot, booster at a year then nothing more coz they live indoors with limited access to otside. But now Im wondering if they even need the yearly booster??


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Personally I was going to vaccinate every 3 years as this is what my vet suggested (obviously not one of those money grabbing vets!!) bt now Im not sure. I might just get a blood test done at 3 years for titre levels.
> With the cats Ive always given their initial shot, booster at a year then nothing more coz they live indoors with limited access to otside. But now Im wondering if they even need the yearly booster??


I only get my cat done as she goes into a cattery,otherwise i wouldn't.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

What about insurance then? And traveling with your dogs? We only have rabies every 3 years, but other shots are every year! I would like to consider vaccinating every 3 years, but would insurance company accept titers?


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

Here is a great article on how Vaccines can be more dangerous than good.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...2010/03/31/high-cost-of-pet-vaccinations.aspx


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

mine have there boosters every year, did not know about this till reading this thread.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's my vaccination protocol. I do not give Lepto or Corna. I do not use titers because as of yet I can find no challenge studies to scientifically support the numbers they are using as "immune." Yes, I agree that the DOI is probably longer; however, until the challenge studies are done and the vaccine labels are changed, I will not risk my dogs being considered "legally unvaccinated." 

8 weeks - DA2PP
12 weeks - DA2PP (Bordetella done at 11 weeks if going to new home)
16 weeks - DA2PP
20 weeks - Rabies
1 year - DA2PP and Rabies
2 year - 3 year DA2PP and 3 year Rabies continued for the life of the dog
Breeding bitches are boostered 4 months prior to season to be bred if they are due that year.

This was implemented in 2003 when the new protocols came out by the AVMA Vaccine Task Force study was complete. I modified the age of Rabies due to the breed and the fact that I seperate vaccines whenever possible. I don't know why all vets aren't on board with the recommendations of their own governing body, but that's a question to ask your vet. 

Yes, I do think that there are some issues with overvaccinating; however, I also believe that advances in veterinary medicine have afforded us the opportunity to diagnose illnesses that our pets have had for years anyway. I think we are now able to diagnose what they are and all of a sudden it's caused by vaccines, when in reality, dogs have had allergies, epiliepsy, diabetes, heart disease, etc., for as long as humans have had them as pets. You get the general idea of my thoughts. I'm sure I'm not explaining it right. Hard to put into writing without writing a book. I also feel, like with children who's parents chose not to immunize, those of us who do vaccinate are helping to keep unvaccinated pets safer by stopping the wide spread epidemics of these diseases. They are still out there. Shelters PTS entire shelters full of dogs because 1, yes, that's right, 1, comes in with Distemper. Just had one diagnosed with it this week at one of the local foster homes so that home is now quarantined with those pets for 6 months. That's how long they are carriers. It's out there, folks, and do you know the vaccination status of every dog you and your pet come in contact with...and the vaccination status of the dogs those dogs come in contact with? At the pet store? The dog park? On the street passing your house? 

Boarding kennels recognize the vaccination status of your pet per your vet. You do not have to vaccinate yearly (except Bordetella) in order to board. If your vet papers show you got a 3 year vaccine, then it's good for 3 years with the kennel. 

It should also be good for that long with your local animal services for licensing. Each is different, though, so check. Florida finally got it changed so that across the state the 3 year Rabies is recognized and the individual counties can't require it annually even when a 3 year was given. 

I think it's important for every owner to research and make informed decisions on what's best for their pet. There's a lot on the internet about the negative. I ask that you consider the positives as well when deciding. Vaccines are not just a way for the vet to make money. The diseases we are protecting them from are still out there and running rampant in our world. 

Thank you for taking the time to educate yourself and make informed decisions for your family member. They count on us to do what we think is best for them. Remember, what works for one does not always work for all. Each dog and family, and their risk factors, are different.

Lisa


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LiMarChis wrote: _I also feel, like with children who's parents chose not to immunize, those of us who do vaccinate are helping to keep unvaccinated pets safer by stopping the wide spread epidemics of these diseases. _

This concept is called "Herd Immunity". There are thousands of articles about it if anyone is interested and wants to google it. This applies to our dogs as well. If 'everyone' is vaccinating against a disease, the chances of your dog picking it up are slim to none. Because it's not out there being transmitted. 

I think this subject is fascinating!! Since the link between vaccines and autism started getting press, there has been a resurgence in this subject and I'm glad for that. People are starting to read more and learn for themselves instead of just trusting the family doctor or vet to make decisions FOR us.

To me, this subject is similar to how we choose to take care of our dogs in other areas. Do you just open a bag of dog food and call it good? Or do you do some research and try and look at a better way of providing nutritious and healthy food to our dogs. Do you take the word of the billion dollar pet industry at face value? Same with pharmaceuticals. This can branch out into pesticides also... do you open a vial and pour poison on your pet every month to keep them from getting fleas/ticks/worms? Or do you look at alternative ways to treat them?

I certainly am not anti-vaccines. But I do believe in education and I think all of us should read and learn for ourselves, look at pros and cons, and then make rational decisions on how we wish to care for our pets. Not just take a doctors word for it. And not just take someone on the internet's opinion either!!  Our pets depend on us.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I certainly am not anti-vaccines. But I do believe in education and I think all of us should read and learn for ourselves, look at pros and cons, and then make rational decisions on how we wish to care for our pets. Not just take a doctors word for it. And not just take someone on the internet's opinion either!!  Our pets depend on us.



Absolutely agree! :hello1::hello1:

Lisa


----------



## Samantha (Mar 10, 2010)

The thing you want to be careful of is where you're getting your information. Just because there is "press" about vaccines causing problems/diseases does not really mean ANYTHING unless it's from a significant source. None of the articles provided are documented research articles, all I'm saying is be careful. While it is of course up to each owner, I tend to be protective of my dogs and vaccinated ALL puppy shots, yearly distemper, a primary yearly rabies, and subsequent 3 year rabies after that. I DO know that vets mark up the costs of the vaccine but they're trying to compensate for their education (after all, they did go to 4 years of veterinary medical school following 4 years of college work....you're not just paying for a vaccine, you're paying for their skill as well). If you truly believe vets are thieves, then just take your pet to a clinic where you can pay as low as $9 for a vaccine. I've seen too many people bring puppies/dogs into emergency rooms because of failure to vaccinate. Parvo causes a horrendous death for puppies..vomiting/hemorrhagic diarrhea and to think it's easily preventable with a series of shots...sigh. I've seen cats die of distemper because the owner did not believe it appropriate to vaccinate on a yearly basis. There haven't been definitive SCIENTIFICALLY documented correlations of vaccine to health problems in dogs/cats and that's why I will continue to vaccinate. Lisa made an excellent point above me..I do not know the medical background of any of the dogs my dogs come into contact (nor the dog parks/general areas/dog fecal material) so being protective of my dogs health through vaccination is appropriate. Again it's up to each individual and as long as you follow the local laws about it you shouldn't run into a problem legally. But again, your vet is not simply advising puppy shots and certain boosters to turn a profit, it's also because their additional education such treatments. As the saying goes "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I do the initial puppy vaccinations and rabies @ 6 months not 4 months. Then I do the 1 yr booster. After that I titer test and do vaccinations every 3 yrs.

I have discussed this with my vet and he agree's that not all dogs need yearly and it has a lot to do with environment. He still pushes the "Science diet" dog foods in which I strongly disagree. My vet respects my wishes as he works for me so we discuss things and he gives me his opinions and I contemplate them do my own research and then let him know what I have decided. 

All I know is that we see a lot of cancer's in dogs and cats that we did not see many years ago and I absolutely fill like over vaccinating and pumping poisons into the blood streams with wormers and flea/tick killers are a big part of the cause. Also all the chemicals we put on yards or that are on streets or in parks and that is in the ground that goes into our water systems are contributors. JMHO


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You have so many more vaccinations than we do in the uk,i don't vaccinate anymore and wouldn't even give my daughter the whooping cough vac,or the measles.It's a risk whatever you do.You also hear more people with allergies,and food intolerance (I have it ),sure it's what's in the water/food.Never heard my parents or aunts having anything allergies,as they cooked from fresh,dogs and cats didn't have allegies either like today as they were fed scraps from the table.


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

My mom rescued her pitt bull mix when he was 3 months old (he was a stray) from the SPCA and when we picked him up they gave us his shot records and he had the whole pannel.....turns out he had picked up parvo somewhere either in the kennel or before they picked him up. 

Most puppies are just put to sleep when vets find out that they have parvo, but my Mom didnt want to see that happen to him. Soooo she paid to have him treated and if I remember correctly he was at the vets office for about a month.

Her vet told her that Romo didnt have to get shots every year because they last longer than a year, he said about every 3 years or so.

Anyways I do think that it is important for puppies to be vaccinated in order to prevent things like parvo, but I dont think every year is a good idea.


----------



## Samantha (Mar 10, 2010)

Just as a side note to add to Yoshi's mom, a lot of chronic health problems (heart defects, cancers, etc.) are also due to breeding practices. Due to the continued need to perpetuate certain breeds, a lot of health problems crop up. Extremely popular breeds like the golden retriever are so over bred that a significant number of them develop cancer before the age of 2. It's a horrifying problem. Though it is quite possible that the chemicals we pump into our environment and our animals might result in some health problems, it's also quite possible that without such medications/treatments their quality of life/length of life would be significantly shorter nonetheless.


----------



## Samantha (Mar 10, 2010)

All vets offer antibody titers as well, so if you are truly concerned about over vaccinating, then you can pay the additional fees associated with antibody titers and vaccinate when the titer drops to a level below immunity.


----------



## coco-flo (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok i actually homapathically vaccinate my dogs, and have done for 20 yrs now.I had a puppy GSD and she died after being vaccinated and the vet said it was the injections so i decided after that i would look into homeapathic vaccine.Up to now i have never had any trouble and i am very lucky not to go to the vets to offten but i would take any of my dogs to the vets if they were ill. It wasnt a decsion i took lightly but i didnt want another dog dying after my GSD died and they are big dogs so what would happen to a little one? I am also very lucky that my mum looks after my dogs if we go away as a family so they dont have to go into kennels.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> We no longer do yearly vaccinations. We follow Dr. Dodd's vaccine protocol and do only core vaccines and then re-vaccinate every 3 years. However, after reading several studies showing duration of immunity is at LEAST 7 years and probably longer, I don't think we'll be doing regular vaccines anymore. We will titer and go from there.


This is the same for me.


----------



## little_ribbon (Jun 14, 2010)

We once had a Persian cat named Aura... She was imported from Hungary or Russia or some other country like that and received a "cheap" rabies shot there. This caused her to develop a cancerous swelling on her neck (where they gave her the shot) which we had removed over 4 times... it just kept coming back quicker and quicker, turning into a huge sore with yellow liquid coming out. It popped once and it was so scary. =/

I think vaccines probably do more good than they do bad, but they CAN have horrible side effects.  

Aura was the sweetest kitten alive - and also the reason we would never buy a pet from a pet store anymore. *sigh!*


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

My breeder gave my girls a first dose before they came home and we will be giving them their next and last dose at 12 weeks each. If I can get away with not doing rabies, I'm not going to do it at all. It depends on what happens when their puppy licenses expire at 6 months old. I have been debating with myself whether or not to get a parvo shot at 16 weeks too but it only covers two strains so I don't know that I will. I think that keeping my dogs away from icky situations and working to keep them healthy in other ways will prove better security from disease than shooting them up with "liquid immunity." But I know that dog immune systems aren't the same as humans so that's where I start considering the 16wk parvo shot again.


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

Cash is due his 2nd vaccine this friday which he will get. Im undecided about boosters i think id like to wait a few years then re vaccinate. Do it that way x


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We did one shot at a time when the girls were puppies so it took until they were almost a year old (10 months) to finish their puppy shots. Now we vaccinate for rabies and DAPP every three years. We vax for bordatella yearly because doggie day care and boarding facility requires it.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> You can print this off to take to your vet. You don't need to get lepto or corona. Both are pretty much "extinct" diseases. Lepto is actually a bacterial infection that is extremely rare.
> 
> http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html
> 
> ...


We almost lost Lily because our (former) vet vaccinated her for lepto. We weren't aware of the reactions it causes in small dogs. We had to take her for emergency treatment at the 24 hour vet about 2-3 hours after the shot. Her face had swollen and her throat was almost closed. If we had waited any longer, she would not have made it. I kick myself for not being better informed.

My girls were also vaxed for giardia, corona, and lime. I'm not sure how many boosters they got of each but I wouldn't do any of them again. At least we did only do once vax at a time, every 3-4 weeks we'd go in.


----------

